# Montreal - Tugging at my heart :0(



## MsBinky (Oct 21, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right section to post this so I apologize in advanceif it shouldn't be here.

I was searching the petfinder site and I realized that the SPCA is really overloaded with rabbits. It broke my heart. As if that isn't enough, I realized they have 4-5 New Zealands needing a home. Montreal is not the place for big bunnies. I really worry about the New Zealands and what will happen to them if the SPCA needs the space. 

I contacted them to see how they are faring and if there is something I can do to help them. I hope they reply soon. I also asked if they allowed exterior (outside Montreal) adoptions.

I am totally in love with this lil (ok big) guy named Fred. I have asked that they contact me if they really don't know what to do with him. Isn't he beautiful???

http://www.petfinder.com/photoView/photoView.cgi?petid=9285100&photo=1

It makes me so sad to think that these buns have such little chance at finding a home. :tears2:


----------



## swanlake (Oct 21, 2007)

buns named fred are the best. i think they tend to have the best personalities


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 21, 2007)

What a gorgeous bun. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 21, 2007)

Isn't it amazing how a rabbit can somehow call out to you from simply a picture on the internet? You see it and know you have a heart connection.

I hope you can get him...



Peg


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah it is really funny that way. I saw his pic a week or so ago but I haven't stopped thinking about him. It really sucks not to own a house right now. I am definitely hopeing to by some land quite close to Montreal because there is a really big demand for bunny rescueing here. :?

MrBinky will kill me if i take this guy in. He keeps saying "we do what we can" or "someone will come by" yeah well it's no comfort to me knowing that my Bam-Bam came so so close to being PTS because he was bigger :?"Is it a dwarf? No, I want a dwarf. Idon't have space. Only can get a small cage for a dwarf..." GRRRRRR Imagine,Bam-Bam's an english spot that weighs 5lbs and here's this NZ that weighs much more than that. I wish I could get my hands on whoever brought NZ buns to the SPCA. Grrrrrrrrrrr

Oh Fred I hopeI can help you in some way. You are so gorgeous and you just seem to be calling out to me.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Oct 22, 2007)

Awww he is absolutely gorgeous!

Even in Vancouver, bunnies have a hard time as well =[


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 22, 2007)

Is it cold where you are, MsBinky? Could you house him outside? I know it seems like keeping him outside would be bad, but if you had the proper outdoor housing and more time on your hands for care, it could be done....if the SPCA allows it. Outdoor housing isn't abuse or anything...if a person is dedicated enough, an outdoor rabbit can be just as enjoying and live just as good as a life as an indoor bunny.


I know I would much rather save a bunny from being euthanized and house it outside until a new indoor home could be found or until I moved into a larger house.



Just adding, I see what you mean about Fred. I saw his picture just now and felt a little "tug" too. I have a weakness for rabbits of the tort color...and those huge ears!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Oct 23, 2007)

Actually, the SPCA rejects you if you place the animal as an outside animal.

It mostly has to do with cats, with so many coming in with a broken tail.


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Amy, that is a great suggestion but I don't have a yard If I could have had him outside, I would have. I feel the same way about prefering to have them outside than beingPTS.Although, it does get really cold here. I wouldn't house a bunny without having a proper shed anyway. *Sighs* I so cannot wait to move. 

I still haven't heard from the SPCA. If I could only find a spot, or even home him with someone until we move. Though it won't be until2009. I feel helpless :?


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 23, 2007)

Can you stack his cage ontop of another one of your rabbit's cages? That will free up space because you will be going higher instead of wider.

Or just get rid of your living room couch or something .


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 23, 2007)

Lmao about the couch... I suggest we sleep on the futon and get rid of the bed but MrBinky didn't approve If it were just me I would have. Lmao. 

I thought about adding to my existing level but then the poor bunny would be stuck like 6ft in the air. Lol. :?I'd have to get on a bench to access it. 

I even thought of making a pen in my entrance (I have double doors) but it will be too drafty in the winter since we go out and he'd most likely get sick. 

I have been trying to see if I could build a second condo somewhere but I can't find a spot. 

I still haven't heard from them either. Plus, I think I have already exceeded the number of animals allowed per resident... *Looks innocent* Hey, I have permission from my landowners and I take care of them. Before slapping _me_ on the hand they should smack those who abandon pets left and right!

*Sighs* He looks like such a loveable bun! *Crosses fingers that I can figure something out*


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 23, 2007)

I'll keep pulling idea's out of my head, haha....how ever rediculious they may be .

I would get rid of my bed too, but Ryan would throw a fit. If only our dresser wasn't taking up this one spot, then I would have room for another cage, maybe. Of course, he would still freak out because he would feel "cluttered with animals".



If only I was at your house right now, I could pick a spot. I might throw some stuff out the window in the process, but I want you to get this little guy so I can see a thousand pictures of him because he is adorable.



Could you put him in your entrance way, and then just hang a bunch of thick blankets over the side of his cage that will more face the door? That would atleast block a lot of the cold from getting to him.


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 23, 2007)

Lmao

I haven't stopped thinking about it either trust me. I have the same problem with that one dresser :shock:Bah, it's all Mario's stuff in there anyway... *Looks innocent* I would looooove to just pop in here and say "Hey guys, I got ma Fred boy!" lol.

Mario is so freaking He thinks I am absolutely insaaaaaaaaaane. I so want him in a good home though. :?


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 23, 2007)

I got a reply :biggrin2:

_In regards to Fred, yes we still have him. He is proving quite hard to place because of his size; most people are interested in adopting dwarfs if you know what I mean. If you are interested in fostering Fred you can always do so and I could arrange for this. We do allow people to adopt our animals from anywhere actually if we can get transport we have adopted animals as far as Toronto and Ottawa. Toronto and Ottawa are easier for us as we can easily get transport there.
_


----------



## naturestee (Oct 23, 2007)

I hear you. I felt that way about Oberon. Actually, Pipp and I were chatting back and forth about which of us would find a way to get him first, and I did, LOL! I'm closer by far, anyway. He was just on the other side of the state for me, halfway across the continent for Pipp. He started off as a foster bun, but you know how that works.


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh! LOL. I didn't know about Oberon That's funny. Poor Pipp. Lol. I'm glad you kept Oberon though :biggrin2:

But shhhhhhhhhh MrBinky will think I'm gonna keep him and he's gonna say no. :shock:Lol. I still gotta find this "lil" guy a place.

Sodoes anyone want him permanently??? :biggrin2:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah, yeah, whatever LOL! Tell him it's only a foster, give him the "but he'll be PTS!" talk, and he'll melt. But he'll assume the bun is never leaving your house anyway.

How do I know this? Gotta go, hubby coming to see what I'm chatting about!:biggrin2:


----------



## MrBinky (Oct 23, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote:*


> I'll keep pulling idea's out of my head, haha....how ever rediculious they may be .
> 
> I would get rid of my bed too, but Ryan would throw a fit. If only our dresser wasn't taking up this one spot, then I would have room for another cage, maybe. Of course, he would still freak out because he would feel "cluttered with animals".
> 
> ...


Have Ryan call me will ya :biggrin2:


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 23, 2007)

Lmbo omg Naturestee 

See... He came to check on me too. :sigh:He contradicted himself earlier today though. Yesterday he kept telling me "Don't worry about him. Someone will come for him, he'll be fine..." and now that we can foster him he goes "Yeah but if we foster, when is he gonna go? Who will want such a big bunny?" :nonono:MrBinky, you won't go tell me to leave him there and then tell me that he won't find a home. That poor lil guy. Plus he only gets 15 mins of exercise a week and he takes up 3/4 of the cage he is in when he is flopped. 

:sigh:


----------



## Haley (Oct 23, 2007)

Fostering is wonderful! I have lots of "foster" bunnies lol

Do you live close to the SPCA? If so you could always volunteer to help with the bunnies. A lot of shelter workers dont know a whole lot about bunnies so its good for someone to bring them toys, hay etc.

Hes very cute, must be part dutch


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 23, 2007)

This is a sign, girl. Get this baby to you. A home may find him, maybe he's meant to be with you, who knows. Definitely do this, especially if you have the room and the means!:hug: He's a large bun, so if he has to stay where it's drafty, this will help. So will lots of hay surrounding him.


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 23, 2007)

No sadly Montreal is really big and the shelter is quite far. Takes about 30 mins by car and I have no car. It's more complicated by bus. 

MrBinky saidI can take him home though, as long as I promise that he's a foster. Yes yes... No problem... Lol. No seriously, he will still be listed. I will talk more with the SPCA first though and see how it works etc. etc. They can be quite demanding. Like, I have to pay for vet... :?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 23, 2007)

If you were "fostering", then wouldn't the SPCA pay for any vet bills? I know some shelters do, I think when Haley has fostered in the past, the shelters have paid for any vet bills due to an illness or spay/neuter.


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 23, 2007)

_In the SPCA-Foster family agreement it is specified that the SPCA does not have the resources to assume the expenses for veterinary care. In case of a medical emergency, are you willing to assume the entire cost of treatment in exchange for a tax-deductible receipt_

:?

Lol. But anywho, I have you guys :biggrin2:Lol just kidding. Hopefully he wouldn't get sick :?Ah ok, I think they have a special clinic with reduced fees.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 23, 2007)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> _In the SPCA-Foster family agreement it is specified that the SPCA does not have the resources to assume the expenses for veterinary care. In case of a medical emergency, are you willing to assume the entire cost of treatment in exchange for a tax-deductible receipt_
> 
> :?
> 
> Lol. But anywho, I have you guys :biggrin2:Lol just kidding. Hopefully he wouldn't get sick :?Ah ok, I think they have a special clinic with reduced fees.



Ah, okay.

But :stikpoke.:whistling


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a feeling Mr. Binky and "Mr. Undergunfire" will get along....HAHAHA. Now, Ms. Binky....we can't have our "boyzzz" talking to each other....they may just kick us out and make us live together . 

How awful that would be, hrm, how many rabbits can we save from the shelter without having to ask *"AWWWW!!! Hey, hun...can you come here, we need to talk!? *mumbles loudly* oh, my, gosh...poor cutie pie bunbun".* Then they don't answer because they KNOW what we want to ask, then procede to avoid all conversations at any cost....ALL day.


AHHH HAHAHAHA!!!

:laugh:



Really though, go get Fred and love on him. Maybe Fred can just sleep between you and Mr. Binky in the bed?
_
*quickly runs off to tell Ryan her new-found idea on how we can house other bunnies*...._




**OHH RYAAAAAAN :devil.......*


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 24, 2007)

Lmao Amy, now that's my kinda thinkin'... :devilGosh can you imagine how many bunnies we'd have? And rats! :biggrin2:I could have rats! Lol. MrBinky doesn't approve of them. Lol. Oh oh and I'd get to see Marlin and and and :biggrin2:*Runs off to tell MrBinky the idea you came up with* Lol.

Seriously though, my Queen Velveteen will be going back this week. She is doing much better. I will give her a toy that she can play with. It's sad to see her go but at least she is better.

I just got an e-mail from someone interested in Choupette, my newest foster. keep your fingers crossed that is goes through as that will make it easier to get Fred. :biggrin2:I guess it was meant to be eh? *Gets hopeful*


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll be crossing my fingers over here for you and Fred !



p.s...Ryan didn't like my newest idea, hehehehe.


----------



## MrBinky (Oct 24, 2007)

Fred the giant bunny, coming on a couch near you:biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 24, 2007)

*MrBinky wrote: *


> Fred the giant bunny, coming on a couch near you:biggrin2:



Does this mean you really are getting rid of the couch, so that Freddy BunBun's cage can take it's place?


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 24, 2007)

Lol I wish 

Sadly, the cage doesn't fit ANYWHERE. The entrance won't work as it will be too drafty and I remembered that we have a slight mold problem and I just don't feel it's safe. I can't build a pen anywhere as the wheelchair won't pass. And I can't remove any furniture as I need the storage and can't put the furniture anywhere else. I feel horrible. It was a sad realization. 

I'm still looking into finding someone else to foster him or adopt him. I hope someone adopts him.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 24, 2007)

I am sure Freddy will have someone else come along, I really hope! Let us know...just keep us updated on him.


:biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 25, 2007)

Now having nine bunnies (I will ALWAYS count Drew in that number), I can tell you that I've had NINE of these conversations with Danny now...

And, I'll confess...with Wabbitdad's new litter of Flemmies...I did try to approach him. Nine of these conversations under his belt, he knew EXACTLY what I was about to ask...just from the words, "There's someone on the forum..." 

Nothing more need come out of my mouth before I got a, "No, wife..." and I tried to persevere through, saying:

"...that just had a litter..."

"NO, wife..."

"...of flemmies...and they're..."

"NO, WIFE..."

"black like Tiny...and I could..."

"N-O-O-O, WIFE!"

"bring him home when we move...so he has enough room..."

and got a final, "NOOO WIFE!! KNOCK IT OFF!" :X

:grumpy: Ugh...just can't get past a seasoned bunny slave's hubby, I tell ya...lol!! He knew by the starting words and the look on my face...lol!!

I tried, though...boy, did I try...at least I got the whole sentence out!! :biggrin2:
*
undergunfire wrote: *


> How awful that would be, hrm, how many rabbits can we save from the shelter without having to ask *"AWWWW!!! Hey, hun...can you come here, we need to talk!? *mumbles loudly* oh, my, gosh...poor cutie pie bunbun".* Then they don't answer because they KNOW what we want to ask, then procede to avoid all conversations at any cost....ALL day.
> 
> 
> AHHH HAHAHAHA!!!
> ...


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 5, 2007)

I got an e-mail from Stephanie. Poor lil guy has ear mites but hopefully it will clear up really soon. Other than that he is doing ok...

Does anyone in the Ontario area want a big huggable boy?


----------

